# Estartit



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

Anybody stopped at Camping Ter ? at Estartit it is in the ACIS book just wondered if it easy accessible for a biggest unit 7.3 long is it far from supermarkets etc.

Or any other dog friendly reasonable sites here or this area.

Many Thanks


----------



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

kaori said:


> Anybody stopped at Camping Ter ? at Estartit it is in the ACIS book just wondered if it easy accessible for a biggest unit 7.3 long is it far from supermarkets etc.
> 
> Or any other dog friendly reasonable sites here or this area.
> 
> Many Thanks


Stayed there last year. Easily accessible. Quite basic & next door to Lidl.


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for the reply to Camping Ter how far would you say it was to Estartit ie walking distance? for a meal or a coffee also we have a small dog to walk.
Many Thanks


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I wouldn't want to stay there -it is too far out. The only site I would recommend is Camping Rifort almost in the centre with a good supermarket over the road.
Not ACSI but only 14Euros May 2010.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We've stayed at the campsite below near L'Estartit. The nature reserve between the site and the town is a tiny gem, we spotted a Bittern last time we were there.

Not sure about access for larger vans, I seem to recall the roads on the site were narrow.

Camping Les Medes
L'Estartit, Catalonia
A level site with some shade and excellent, modern sanitary facilities. The friendly site has a shop with bread and an indoor swimming pool. The site is 2 kms from L'Estartit from where you can catch a bus into Girona. The nearby nature reserve is worth visiting too. Closes at the end of October.

CandA


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi 
We have stayed at Camping Rifort twice....in and out of high season. It is very easy walking to town and in main season there is a supermarket opposite. (Lidl is in walking distance and although there is not always a footpath, the verge is walkable! Baguettes at 39 cents are a bargain! )
Facilities are clean and tidy and the staff are very friendly. Prices are reasonable out of main season and one day in seven was free last time. I'm not sure about dogs though. 
Best of luck.
Shirley


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Last time I was there (2009) it was easy for motorhomes to park on the beach front including RVs. In fact motorhomes were overnighting there. If this is still the case you could stay anywhere. My preference is >El Delfin Verde<

peedee


----------

